# Going for Red Snapper FRI,SAT,SUN



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Looking at hitting a wreck or two and get the limit fri eve, have room for two poss three. Sat eve have room for three. And Sun have room for three. Contribute towards gas and bring your own drinks. flip of the coin for who gets my two Snapper each trip. This is free fish weekend, so you need no license. bring your own equiptment and cigar minnows, or use my rods and tackle:thumbup:. I leave Navy point and on fish in 30 min. to 45 depending on seas and weather. 850-791-8896.. ps. 35 to 45 from each fisherman for gas is appreciated.:thumbup: PM or Call me.THX TRAVIS JORDAN*


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll PM you. 

-Jonathan


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

thx for call John, looking forward to fishing with you.


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Thx for call Eric. Looking forward to fishing with you.


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

i sent you a text


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Around noon tried to anchor in 80'. Current was ripping. Can't remember ever seeing it that fast. Good Luck.


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are going next weekend, there are 2 of us interested in going with on Fri and Sat.
Both have our own gear and will give you 100 a day for the gas tank.
Call you this evening.
Mark


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*PM sent.*

Sent contact info in PM, can go almost any weekend.


----------



## speardiver4558 (Apr 1, 2009)

I sent you a pm, but if didn't get it you can call me at 850-516-9399. Would love to get on the boat if possible.


----------

